# Newest apprentice



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

My oldest daughter was outside playing today. She decided that she had a pretend sink that she needed to fix. I gave her some scrap ABS and fittings, here's the result:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

mrjasontgreek said:


> My oldest daughter was outside playing today. She decided that she had a pretend sink that she needed to fix. I gave her some scrap ABS and fittings, here's the result:


ABS??? Are they allowed there?? Glad she's getting to know the pipe!


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

99.9% of all residential DWV done since the late 60's in most of Canada is ABS. 

HOWEVER

All pipe used for DWV in Canada must conform to CSA B 181.2. No cellular core pipe is approved. All the approved ABS I've seen is a very high quality pipe. Strong and resilient. You can still buy cell core and non CSA pipe at the hardware stores, but it's not allowed by code. Even our DWV PVC is different.


That being said, I'm thrilled that she shows an interest in plumbing at 3 years old!


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

mrjasontgreek said:


> 99.9% of all residential DWV done since the late 60's in most of Canada is ABS.
> 
> HOWEVER
> 
> ...


You have to watch some suppliers up here though. One starts with an n and ends with trade. They sent us a skid of cell core. The salesman said to try it for one house and let him know what I thought. I said take it back is what I think of it. I took a 6 foot piece and grabbed both ends and flexed it until it broke. I said what happens when hot water hits this crap? Home hardware only sells cell core aswell.


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

Crane and emco are all we have for local suppliers. Almost Always royal or ipex from them. Very rarely canplas or bow. It's a shame that you have to double check what you buy from suppliers. 

The company I'm working for in Yellowknife owns their own wholesaler. They always bring in the best grade of stuff they can find, which is nice. You never have to worry about what you're getting


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

We get ipex and canplas. I always have issues with their street fittings. They fit way too loose in other fittings. Our one last family owned supplier was just bought out by emco. Our other major plumbing supplier is Desco.


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

I just had a bunch of 2" PVC street 45's that were really loose the other day. Pretty sure they were canplas too.


----------



## Grimmeute (May 8, 2012)

My little girl is the same way. I love it lol.
Just the other day while at Lowe's looking for a filter for my ice maker on the refrigerator. Me and my daughter were standing there waiting for help trying to find them, which was next to the plumbing isle. 2 guys walk up and ask the Lowe's employee, where is the white looking tape for rapping pipe threads? 
And faster then the employee could say anything my daughter says, You mean Teflon tape? 
I laugh so hard it made those 2 guys mad.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Jason...

That setup she has won't pass inspection here in Chicago. Where is the vent? Draining into a sand box? Really, what is this Alabama?


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Flyout, we aren't all born completely ready to plumb according to code. I say we have her call in an inspection and have her 'dad' inspect her work.


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

Flyout95 said:


> Jason...
> 
> That setup she has won't pass inspection here in Chicago. Where is the vent? Draining into a sand box? Really, what is this Alabama?


I've seen a LOT worse around here!


----------

